# Modifications Summary



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Greetings to all the innovative folks who are a part of the Outbackers forum.

Being a new Outback owner (got our 23RS on Friday - Pic in Gallery! ) I was very happy to see all the suggested mods that folks have done to their Outbacks to make them more livable and enjoyable. There are some great ideas - thanks for breaking the trail for those of us new to Outbacking.

In an effort to save me some time in finding all the modifications that you've provided in the forum, I started a spreadsheet with title, originator, and link to the post, pic, or site where the mod was presented. I decided this might be useful to other Outbacker newbies or even some of the old-timers.

This is a link to the page I created that has the information listed in table format.

Outbacker Mods

I hope you all find this useful and help me keep it up to date by sending me emails of mods you have that are either new or that I've overlooked (I can't say I've read all 12,000 posts in the forum so I may have missed one or two).

If you have ideas on how I can make this page even better, please let me know!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Very handy list. Thanks.
One thing though. You missed my flip top step / shoe storage for those that have the small step up to enter the queen bed. 
No biggie. Just an observation. Thanks again for the effort. It will be very usefull.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

KellerJames,
Thanks for the additional mods. I'll have to look at my 23RS for the same possibility, the shoe sorage is a sure thing and I'm pretty sure the drawer is possible too - can't have too many drawers!









I added your mods to the list and updated the site.

This is the post I included for reference:

Drawer addition and shoe storage in step mods

Thanks for the additions!
Brian


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Brian,

Great choice of Outbacks...I love the 23RS....its the best....none better....blah blah blah of course I would say that...I own one









Seriously, GREAT job on the spreadsheet. After you get a few nights in your 23RS you will undoubtendly figure out that the front Queen is mom and dad and the kids can have the back slide out. The front queen give you your own windows, AC vent, heat vent, sky light, TV antennea, cabinets and so forth.

After a few nights on that bunk you will begin to notice that the side closest to the door starts to sag a bit. This is due to the 1/8th inch board that is holding the =mattress up. To correct this problem you could replace the board but that adds weight. What I did (just this weekend) was to add a 3/4 thick by 1 1/2 inch strip if oak to the board running forward and aft. Stiffened the bed right up and I no longer feel like my butt is 4 inches below my head. You may not have this trouble, I am a bit large (6'4 @ 275 lbs) but if you do, this is an easy fix!

Again great job and congrats on the trailer!!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian

Great job on the summary list







.

I have a suggestion. Tie in with Vern, there has been take about making a similar index to find mods quickly and easily.

How do we update the list? Can we do it ourselves our email you directly? Maybe a button can be added with different options that would allow the user to post and keeps things in order.

Again, great job sunny

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,
For now the best way to make additions or corrections is to email me directly. I'll try and get the page updated within a day of getting a suggested change.

I'll talk to Vern to see if there is a better way to set up the page. I didn't want to add to his work load so I tackled this on my own first. It would be great to have a way of allowing folks to post new mods on their own. I can look into making a form available (not sure my hosting options allow for it).

For now though, I don't mind any and all suggestions on additions or changes (for example, Y-guy has detailed mods on some of his own website pages that make better reading than the posts on the forum so I changed the links to go to his pages).

Thaks for the comments - keep them coming.

Brian


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian

My youngest son (2) is also named Ben









List of mods to date. and 3 more to come. No Pics yet

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1301
My Webpage

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,

Ahhh, they are so cute and clever when they are 2. Then they turn 13. Seriously, my Ben is a great kid and smart like his dad!







When he was 2 years old he discovered (to his utter horror) that there were other boys named Ben. He changed his name on the spot to Benno and refused to answer to Ben or Benjamin. He finally outgrew it in 6th grade.

Kids are cool.

Added your list of mods to the sheet and published it. Now have 97 mods listed.









Brian

Modifications page


----------



## Ga.outback (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian, this is exactly what this site needed!! How many times have I wasted time searching for a mod that I saw "the other day"!!! Great job!!








Janis


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Unfortunately, a very dated list of modifications.

I suspect there have been at least as many more done since then.


----------

